# skiing in June this year in NNY



## Warp Daddy (Mar 23, 2014)

the Queen and i  just back from a brisk 3 miler along the riverfront .

 The Snow in my yard still 3 feet deep on the level , snowbanks at shoulder height along streets and driveways , 12 degree temps, very brisk NW winds . 

Spring , i think Not, With no end in sight according to local weather guessers ,so if lifts still spin the season will Be Looooong ,otherwise earned turns will be made . Spring kiddie sports will be hard pressed to get on any field  up here for some time .THIS has been a winter  akin to those of the early 1970's . 

Im loving it ,but the wails and moans of the couch potatoes are at an all time high :x But i have great fun needling them to get active and so some fun stuff instead of bitching about chit u have zeeeeero control over


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 23, 2014)

View attachment 11907
Third day of Spring atop Mansfield, can't wait to harvest corn later. They're claiming 4-6" overnight, but seems like more in places. They've had 6ft in March. I long for Spring activities too, but it can wait.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 23, 2014)

Everywhere across northern New England has arguably the best conditions of the season right now. We are at Burke today and its in phenomenal shape at 100% open


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 23, 2014)

I want to go back...


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 24, 2014)

I was at Killington Saturday and Sunday, epic, see TR>: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/129277-TR-K1-22-23rd-March-2014?p=833956#post833956

I can't wait for this weekend, maybe some more snow.  I have Thursday and Friday off, JAY PEAK maybe, waterpark O-Yeah


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 25, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 11907
> Third day of Spring atop Mansfield, can't wait to harvest corn later. They're claiming 4-6" overnight, but seems like more in places. They've had 6ft in March. I long for Spring activities too, but it can wait.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Stowe is actually one of the few mountains in NE that give an accurate snowfall total. At times they even under report. It's kind of my motto, under promise over deliver.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 25, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Stowe is actually one of the few mountains in NE that give an accurate snowfall total. At times they even under report. It's kind of my motto, under promise over deliver.



^Snowlover would have had a ball with this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

